# Deprofundis seal of approve for awesomeness Josquin Capella Germany



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

ohh i love this ensemble so mutch, they are awesome i have Arcadelt and Lamentationes album woaw what a sound , color spectrum, deep and astonishing wonderfull.

I wonder what else they put out, because i love this ensemble , one of the best, and if i says so i say so, deal whit the fact it is(joke) trying to be grumpy hardly but anyway, Josquin Capella is truelly one of a kind or among giants of ensemble of this world to reckoned whit.

:tiphat:


----------

